# Louisiana Gun



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I hope it doesn't come to what this man is talking about but the way things are going it could very well happen! Watch it and let me know what you think!

http://la-gun.com/email/manning/


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

That's Classic ...
Leaves one somewhere between bewilderment and astonishment.


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Right on BROTHER MANNING! :beer: He had me right up to the part where he started signing.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

wow, what the hell is a long legged mack daddy? oh, it is Obamasan!


----------

